# 3/16" vs 1/4" Chisel



## mike12ophone (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm about to buy my very first chisel. (the very first thing I bought was a Veritas Marking Gage cause it was pretty)

I'm set on one or two Lie Nielsens to start and wanted your opinion on sizing. The common advice I've seen is to start with a 1/4" but since Lie Nielsen give the option for the slightly undersized 3/16", I'm unsure which would be best. Does it make a difference either way or is there a reason to go one way or the other? Thanks!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Well…depends on what you are doing. General chiseling, cleaning dovetails, chopping mortises etc.? Why just one first and foremost?

1/4 inch is a very common size so I would buy that if I was going with just one size if you are just trying to acquire a full set from Lie Nielsen. Is there any way you could buy a set with all of the common sizes?

Lie Nielsen makes high quality tools and all, but a set with 1/4, 3/8-1/2, 3/4 or some variation will cover most of what you would ever do. Not trying to dissuade you from the chisel you have chosen. But there are some great sets out there for 150 dollars or cheaper.

Narex makes nice stuff. I have the Stanley Bailey's which I am happy with, Stanley Sweetheart's are in many collections around. Lie Nielsen is great too.

Hope this helps


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I just bought a 1/4", thinking it would be handy to have it match up to common router bits. Hopefully that helps. I'm going to end up with a set of 3 - 1/4, 1/2 and 1". I think that will do almost everything I need.

-Brian


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If I were only going to have 1 chisel, it would be 1/2". I probably use that size 4X for every time I use any other. It depends on what you're doing though. Like Kaleb said, the 1/4" is a common size so I'd go with that over the 3/16".


----------



## mike12ophone (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I looked at the stanley 750s but was advised to get the best chisels i can afford. That means buying 1 until i need a second, then a third and so on. I want hit walls and learn why i need x or y. I just dont want to waste money on a tool i may upgrade later. Im sure once i get into the swing of things ill have tons of stuff that i wont use but Im fighting my tendency to buy every tool.


----------



## Marlow (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to agree with Kenny on this: 1/2" will take care of many tasks. Chris Schwartz suggests this one size as part of his "Chisel Monogamy" philosophy. If you are sure that you want the smaller size, then get the 1/4": its a standard size that will match many tasks.


----------



## mike12ophone (Jan 28, 2016)

I just read the Theory of Chisel Monogamy and am sold. The 1/2" Lie Nielsen it is. Who am I to disagree with the Schwarz.


----------



## woodweasel (Jun 16, 2011)

Why didn't I read about "chisel monogamy" 100 chisels ago?! :O)

Scott in Montana


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Depends on what you're doing if its dovetails the narrower chisel will serve you better.

I would go for a 1/4 and 1/2 to start.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you going to make small boxes or furniture? What type of furniture? This really makes a difference as to what chisel is going to serve you well based on only being able to get one.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

If you are buying the top of the line tool as your first tool, don't be surprised if it doesn't work perfectly right out of the box, it is the skills that will need to develop over time. Best of luck on your purchase, but I would start with a less expensive set of chisels then you could see which are your favored sizes to invest in.


----------



## mike12ophone (Jan 28, 2016)

So i caved and bought the 1/4 and 1/2. This doesnt bode well for my future. Next thing i know, ill be eyeing that fancy green and blue.

Also im fully aware that i have a long and hard road ahead of me to produce someting that wont go in the trash haha.

My will remains steadfast and one day, many years from now, ill make a sculped rocker of mine own. Dovetails here i come!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I bought the 1/2 chisel and it led to this…










No regrets. Love them.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

This is an old 1/2" chisel branded "Zenith" found in a junk box. I made the handle from a piece of paduk, the bronze ends are salvaged Harley Davidson cam cover bushings. The total cost was about $1.50. I found another 1/4" no name for $3.00, I will make a handle for it out of the same wood for a higher cost of $4.50.
I found these old chisels are made of good carbon steel. They have survived abuse over decades, as when the handle gave out, they were pounded on the sockets.
Anyway, due to over spending my WW budget on machines, this is the route I am taking.


----------

